# 2018 Here we Come!



## GHNelson (1 Jan 2018)

Happy New Year to everyone at the UKaps!...
From the Moderation Team/Administrators/Founder Members! 
Cheers


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Jan 2018)

Happy New Year everyone   Happy scaping


----------



## Matty123 (1 Jan 2018)

Here's to more wet sleeves in 2018! Happy new year!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pricey32 (1 Jan 2018)

Happy 2018 everyone...

What are your plans, Aquatic of non-aquatic


Mine - Learn to drive & Rescape my aquarium

So how about you guys

Pricey, Nuneaton


----------



## zozo (1 Jan 2018)

Happy new year too.. 

What about finding a beautifull awfully rich woman owning a beer brewery!? That would be nice..


----------



## Matty123 (1 Jan 2018)

Mine to find a cure for baldness by attempting to propagate and attach some type of moss to my shiny bonce (preferably purple in colour, low tec non co2) oh and keep up those weekly water changes and not over do it with the lighting...  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pricey32 (1 Jan 2018)

zozo said:


> Happy new year too..
> 
> What about finding a beautifull awfully rich woman owning a beer brewery!? That would be nice..



Id just settle of the rich woman...... think of the tanks i could buy


----------



## Andy Thurston (12 Jan 2018)

Wow I really need to log in more often happy new year guys been busy recently


----------

